# My dog steals my neighbor's newspaper!



## Equusamant (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, once again I'm having troubles with my German Shepherd. She is still a puppy. In the morning she will go to the neighbor's driveway, take their newspaper and bring it back and tear it up. Does anyone know how I can train her out of this habit? She knows what she's doing is wrong, but she likes to be mischievous.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

The best way I can think of is to not let her out alone. It is not safe to let her out if you don't have a safely fenced yard or she's not on a leash. It is as simple as that.


----------



## Equusamant (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, we live in a rural area and I'm used to just letting her out to do whatever she wants. She never runs away. But I guess I should just keep her in till my neighbor's get their paper.


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

The only thing with letting her loose is she is going to someone else's property, not cool! What if they get a dog, or someone staying there has a dog and the two get into a fight. Or what if she's pooping on thier yard??? I have neighbors down the road that let thier dog out, about once a week it tours the area and will mess on other peoples yard. It'll come here to check out my dog often too. The first few times I called them and took the dog back but they don't seem to care. And this is a nice nieghborhood just on the outskirts of the city, so I was surprised to see they let the dog roam.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Please do not use the statement "she never runs away" a more accurate statement is "she has never run away yet" Sometime in the future are you planning some type of training program. I read your other thread, I think a solid steel door will help your dog scratching door problem and I would call up your neighbor and have him get his newspaper off the driveway as that is very inconsiderate of him. I myself would not worry about it as unless you stop the dog running loose the problem will disappear on it's own. I get many calls from people asking about their dog's running loose and I tell them all the same thing. There is a very good chance that a loose dog will soon be a dead dog and all problems are gone. We are in a rural area and even where we live there are cars and actually there are young men cruising looking for loose dogs that they can use as bait dogs. (hope I got that term right) All that being said I will fight for your right to do as you please with your dog. It looks like you are a new member on forum and I welcome you and wish you good luck with your pup. If you want to solve your problems it's pretty simple dogs outside should be supervised.


----------



## jesterjigger (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, my parents live on a farm and growing up we *hated* it when stray dogs would come on our property because we didn't have a dog, but horses and cats and didn't want them to be chased. So I wouldn't let her roam, especially since she could be hit by a car. 

This reminds me of a story my grandpa told DH and I the day before we got our puppy. He delivered newspapers as a boy and he started getting complaints that no one was getting their papers, other than a lady that lived in an apartment with a back entrance. So after replacing the papers at his own expense for what was the last straw, he went back and watched the street after he finished his route. One of the neighbors had trained their dog to get the paper and bring it inside. Except the dog then went and picked up all of the other papers and dumped them in the bushes by its house, except for the lady with the back entrance, probably because he didn't know there was a paper back there.


----------



## Equusamant (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for the replies. My dog does not really "roam" we have a hundred acres and she usually just stays right around the house. I havn't had a problem with her trespassing with exception to the newspaper problem. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

Hmmm... she doesn't really trespass expect for 9am monday to friday *LOL? Sorry just had to toss that in, but to each thier own *smiles*.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I used to have a GSD/Lab mix that would steal stuff from the neighbors. I would take the stuff back if wasn't annihilated or chewed to pieces. Golf balls,tennis balls,shoes,small garden tools,towels etc. Mostly anything left in their garage when the doors were down. The dogs name was "Bandit". David


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Equusamant said:


> Thank you for the replies. My dog does not really "roam" we have a hundred acres and she usually just stays right around the house. I havn't had a problem with her trespassing with exception to the newspaper problem. Thanks for the advice.


Well, it seems as if you don't truly want to solve the problem, which would be easy to do with a dog run or more supervision. I just hope your dog doesn't pay for your decision one day. Even if you live on 100 acres in a rural area there are cars on the roads that could hit and kill your dog. And, if your dog ever does (or is caught) chase wildlife, cattle, sheep, horses, etc. your dog will probably be legally shot and killed. For your dog's sake I hope you are correct about the running off property and that you remain correct.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes that's the message I tried to convey with the loose dog is a dead dog message. In a rural area though there is what I call the father/grandfather syndrome. My dad and my grandfather always let their dogs run loose and nothing ever happened. I really don't try to fight that attitude too much as I guess you just got to lose a dog before lesson is learned. I have a neighbor that in 36 years we have lived here has gone through 8 dogs, one at a time. All killed by cars on a rural road. He still hasn't learned a lesson, Go figure.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

wvasko said:


> Yes that's the message I tried to convey with the loose dog is a dead dog message. In a rural area though there is what I call the father/grandfather syndrome. My dad and my grandfather always let their dogs run loose and nothing ever happened. I really don't try to fight that attitude too much as I guess you just got to lose a dog before lesson is learned. I have a neighbor that in 36 years we have lived here has gone through 8 dogs, one at a time. All killed by cars on a rural road. He still hasn't learned a lesson, Go figure.


Thank you for posting that. If I thought it would do any good, I'd print out copies of it and pin it to the collar of every stray dog I run into out here in the country.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

There is a pattern of posts on dogforums (and I'm not referring necessarily to the OP.)

"My dog is pretty well housebroken, except when he pees and poops in the house."

"My dog is well-socialized except with male dogs."

"My dog has never bitten anyone except my cousin, and he deserved it."

"My dog never leaves our property except to go steal the neighbor's newspaper."

I don't know what to say to that, other than, "Good luck."


----------



## giovanna.0219 (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh I know this problem too good.
My dog always took the newspaper from our neighbor... but he was an old men .. and he doesn´t matter ... that´s too lucky


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I had a dairy farm.. owned 160 acres.. and farmed an additional 300 acres of rented land.. and two dogs. One was a GSD who worked cattle for me and the other dog was a mixed breed pet who would round up raccoons, woodchucks etc. 

When I was home, the dogs were inside with me. When I let them out at home, I had a fenced back yard or they were with me. When I was working on the farm they were with me. If I was doing field work on the tractor they were either confined to their fenced yard, tied up in the shade of the hedge row (very rarely) or they were confined to a box stall (calving stall) in the dairy barn. Always with water available.

*Living rural is never an excuse to just let a dog out unsupervised.* 

I had neighbors who let their dog(s) out unsupervised. One day when one of those dogs was chasing a pregnant cow, the dog did not return to the neighbor in a "live" condition as a result of my intervention with a rifle. This was the 3rd time and I had warned them twice. In my State any dog harassing livestock can be shot, no questions asked. Most farmers don't bother with a warning. 

At one point the dog in question had been a puppy that was let out unsupervised... and eventually that puppy started to run and chasing cows and wildlife was "fun" to the dog. The owner couldn't be bothered to walk or supervise the dog. "As the World Turns" and "General Hospital" are, after all, way more important. 

I no longer live on the farm. I do live in a rural area. Our town has a leash law. If a dog repeatedly came over to my house and tore up my newspaper I would warn the owner once. Next time I would catch the dog and take it to the pound. Not the no kill shelter where there is never any room, but to the Kill shelter 30 miles away. Owner could figure it out.

I won't be so kind as others have been here. Supervise your dog. Train your dog. Go out in the cold and snow with your dog to do both those things. Walk your dog. Be responsible. Those are the answers. 

Don't make excuses for his behavior and look for magic training dust so you can just open the door and let him out w/o a fence, w/o supervision and w/o training.. and expect perfect behavior. It doesn't work like that.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Why not watch the dog, when he gets the paper, train him to put it on the neighbors front porch. Great trick and no pissed of neighbor.

Oh, wait, you don't want any responsibility for the dog because you just let him out and he doesn't run away. Famous last words. There is a post somewhere on here about a dog that go torn up by a bear. I would think that in a "rural" area there is wildlife that could pose some danger to your dog (not a bear but maybe a deer). You are putting your dogs life in danger and don't seem to care. And it is only going to get worse as he gets older if you don't train him.

I just hope we don't see a post that your dog was hurt by a car and you don't know whether to let him live or not because his injuries are so severe. 

Good luck dog...you're gonna need it!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

giovanna.0219 said:


> Oh I know this problem too good.
> My dog always took the newspaper from our neighbor... but he was an old men .. and he doesn´t matter ... that´s too lucky


You know what this is such a spooky world out there now that sometimes dogs are shot or poisoned doing that kind of stuff. Pretty tough stuff for a dog that's just being a dog.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

giovanna.0219 said:


> Oh I know this problem too good.
> My dog always took the newspaper from our neighbor... but he was an old men .. and he doesn´t matter ... that´s too lucky


I keep reading this and wonder why Old Men Don't Matter?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Elana55 said:


> I keep reading this and wonder why Old Men Don't Matter?


You see, I don't get no respect, me and Rodney.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

wvasko said:


> You see, I don't get no respect, me and Rodney.


I respect you!!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Old men read newspapers too!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

My Father is somewhat senile. He reads the same one over and over.... :roflmao:


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> I respect you!!


Thank You
I'm hoping some of that comes from the crew as they look like a bodacious bunch especially "Da Butch" He looks like he would be "one to ride the river with"


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

MegaMuttMom said:


> Old men read newspapers too!


Darn right we do!

And any dog who eats my newspaper will have my wife to deal with!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Does anybody remember where I put my reading glasses


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

wvasko said:


> Does anybody remember where I put my reading glasses


This has gotten so far off topic but when you are involved, it seems to do that sometimes...and I think your reading glasses are on the end of your nose!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I leave my reading glasses on the kitchen table so I can see the paper every morning. Old ladies read papers too


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

MegaMuttMom said:


> I leave my reading glasses on the kitchen table so I can see the paper every morning. Old ladies read papers too


I'm sorry, what room is the kitchen table in At least mature women can understand and remember what they were reading. What was this thread about again?


----------



## Equusamant (Jan 8, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Why not watch the dog, when he gets the paper, train him to put it on the neighbors front porch. Great trick and no pissed of neighbor.
> 
> Oh, wait, you don't want any responsibility for the dog because you just let him out and he doesn't run away. Famous last words. There is a post somewhere on here about a dog that go torn up by a bear. I would think that in a "rural" area there is wildlife that could pose some danger to your dog (not a bear but maybe a deer). You are putting your dogs life in danger and don't seem to care. And it is only going to get worse as he gets older if you don't train him.
> 
> ...


I don't think you realize how much it hurts for someone to tell me that I don't care about my dog. I spend time outside with her everyday. Just because I don't have to go outside with her every time she wants to pee, it doesn't mean I don't want to take responsibility for her. I love my dog more than anything in the world. If I didn't want to take responsibility for her, then why would I bother to become a member of this forum to ask for help. I ask for help because I care! I know I'm not a very good trainer because my dog wouldn't be stealing the neighbor's paper, otherwise, but I thought I would be receiving constructional criticism, not people telling me "You are putting your dogs life in danger and don't seem to care."


----------



## Acadia (Aug 6, 2008)

They did give you advice. They told you the best thing for you and your dog is for you to go out with your dog when you let her out. This way you can prevent your dog from running onto your neighbor's yard and possibly running away. When you stated that


> She never runs away.


 the members became concerned because she's just a puppy right now. There is always a possibility that your dog will run away if she is freely roaming around your property. She's already left your property to your neighbor's. What's to prevent her from going any further if you're not out there with her to prevent her from crossing the border?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Equusamant said:


> I don't think you realize how much it hurts for someone to tell me that I don't care about my dog. I spend time outside with her everyday. Just because I don't have to go outside with her every time she wants to pee, it doesn't mean I don't want to take responsibility for her. I love my dog more than anything in the world. If I didn't want to take responsibility for her, then why would I bother to become a member of this forum to ask for help. I ask for help because I care! I know I'm not a very good trainer because my dog wouldn't be stealing the neighbor's paper, otherwise, but I thought I would be receiving constructional criticism, not people telling me "You are putting your dogs life in danger and don't seem to care."


Ok,
Yes a lot of people jumped on you a bit. You were kinda cavalier in your replies though stating you had 100 acres and in a rural area etc. There have been horror stories about loose dogs and I think (myself included)some wanted to shock you a tad to make you understand loose dog accidents. It's not a question of training, it's a question of containment & supervision while dog is outside, no more, no less. I don't go outside with my dog every time it pees as I have area about 2 acres fenced. The driveway gates may be open or shut as she was trained from 9 months on not to leave property. if she is not back to home within 3 to 5 minutes she is then called in as she should be done peeing/dumping. It took work to do this, as at first we had to go out every time she took a pee. You need a pulley system or a chain setup ot a kennel run or prayer if you don't get any of the latter.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

We all said it. You need to go out with your dog when she has to pee. I do. I did. I have. Fenced yard or not.. I always go out with the dog. She is two now (my current dog) but my last dog was 14 and I STILL went out with her. All the ones b4 that and I had the space and the place.. still went out with the dog. 

If nothing else I can reinforce her peeing out side and THAT is never bad. Fact is, my dogs will pee and poop on command because I say "pee" as they pee and "crap" as they poop. If the dog is out longer than that.. and unsupervised.. then she is going to find something to do and YOURS HAS. 

Prevention is 9/10ths of the cure. Go out with her each and every time. Have the jacket at the ready and go out if its cold. Have the rain coat at the ready and go out if its raining. Stay with her. When she is done peeing bring her in. 

If she has not been out long enough to burn off energy etc. guess what? You need to go out with her and take a walk, do some training and pay attention to her. Even if it is cold or hot or raining or snowing. I don't go for the walk if the weather is throwing lightning bolts at us or there is a glaze of ice on so that staying upright is a challenge. Other than that.. every day.. 365 a year.. we walk. About 3.5 miles just today. Even b4 work in the dark. Even after work in the dark. The mail is not as reliable as the dog walking. On that walk I train. Heel. Stand. Sit. Wait. Lie Down. come here. By me. Heel going 4ward. Heel if I walk backward (dog walks backward too). It challenges her mind. You have a GSD and these dogs need mind challenges. Without that, today its the neighbors newspaper.. next it will be something else. 

An awful lot of training a dog is being with the dog. 

No one said you didn't love your dog. What was said is you can't take the easy way out. Letting the dog out and then 5-30 minutes later letting her in and not going out too is taking the easy way. It doesn't work like that.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Equaasmant:

Yes, many of us here have been hard on you, myself included. Your dog is still young...what is it going to do as it grows older (and bolder)? We want your baby to stay safe and to grow old.

If you listen to no one else, listen to Elana and Wvasko. They know of what they speak. They have both trained many, many dogs and although I have never met them, I would have to say "successfully trained" many many dogs.

Simply because you have a lot of acreage, your dog is already exhibiting behavior that is a danger to it. My post about teaching it to take the paper to the neighbor was meant in all seriousness. Watch your dog when he goes there, and turn the theft into a training session to do something for your neighbor (since the dog has been shredding the paper). Will go a long way to making up for this.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just to set the record straight on the dog training.. I have trained many more horses and cats than I have dogs. 

WVasko is the professional here and compared to him I am just a somewhat knowledgeable amateur. He has titled field champions. I have used dogs on a farm to work cattle and to act as family companions and have spent time training those dogs from the school of hard knocks and common sense. There were a few dogs, but not many many. I was not a paid professional. 

I trained those dogs successfully for my own use with very little problem with obedience.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Elana55 said:


> Just to set the record straight on the dog training.. I have trained many more horses and cats than I have dogs.
> 
> WVasko is the professional here and compared to him I am just a somewhat knowledgeable amateur. He has titled field champions. I have used dogs on a farm to work cattle and to act as family companions and have spent time training those dogs from the school of hard knocks and common sense. There were a few dogs, but not many many. I was not a paid professional.
> 
> I trained those dogs successfully for my own use with very little problem with obedience.


Ooops, sorry Elana. You just sound so knowledgable I assumed (and you know where THAT can lead) you were a prof. trainer.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks ADinthH. I think about these things and maybe when I retire.. maybe before then.. I will give the pro training thing a go. I won't unless I can do it right and currently do not have proper facilities to do so. I would also like to train with a pro as an "understudy" or "intern" for awhile first. I find such training beneficial. After I do that, I can tweak and adjust the program for my own use and that of the dog. 

I do find a LOT of what I have learned training cats and horses can be used in training dogs.. but working with someone who is a pro would be wise. 

Someday I will get a video camera and video myself with my dog and then I will see how poorly I do, what I need to do better and what I do pretty good and what I am just plain off the wall on.... and need a pro to straighten me out on. 

Ultimately the day will come when it will be time to jump in and just do it and see how it goes.. I like to look a bit b4 I leap!  

Meanwhile, I step aside with a flourish and a bow (curtsy?) to WVasko!


----------

